# cork or bamboo in basement?



## triptakers (May 31, 2008)

Has anyone used cork or bamboo flooring in their finished basement? I hear it's not recommended (nor any "wood" floors)...
Thanks!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 31, 2008)

One of the biggest if not the biggest issues when it comes to basement concrete floors is moisture. Every floating floor specs on a product mention there must be a vapor barrier to lock out the moisture from getting to the flooring. If you take a piece of plastic and tape it to the floor for 24 hrs and than take it off it will tell you how much if any moisture is coming through the floor. Cork is now being used in kitchens so I would think basement floors would be fine also seen lots of concrete basement floors with click flooring nd haven't seen any bad effects so long as the installation is done right. InspectorD will probably be by soon so we will see what his input is.


----------



## TileGuy (May 31, 2008)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> One of the biggest if not the biggest issues when it comes to basement concrete floors is moisture. Every floating floor specs on a product mention there must be a vapor barrier to lock out the moisture from getting to the flooring. If you take a piece of plastic and tape it to the floor for 24 hrs and than take it off it will tell you how much if any moisture is coming through the floor. Cork is now being used in kitchens so I would think basement floors would be fine also seen lots of concrete basement floors with click flooring nd haven't seen any bad effects so long as the installation is done right. InspectorD will probably be by soon so we will see what his input is.



I worked with a company that installed cork flooring. They glued down luan then corked over it, the application I watched was cork tile. Nice looking stuff and doesnt get cold! It always stays room temp


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 31, 2008)

TileGuy said:


> I worked with a company that installed cork flooring. They glued down luan then corked over it, the application I watched was cork tile. Nice looking stuff and doesnt get cold! It always stays room temp


If I had a basement this is exackly what I would do.


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2008)

There are floating cork floors, and glued down cork floors.
The floors which float are usually the cheaper variety sold at the box stores. They have a thin layer of cork over a hard material. DO not use these in areas of heavy traffic.
I would not install cork in any basements. The water will damage the cork...and it's expensive.
It also dents easily with furniture as it is a soft material, covered with polyurethane.

There are many good things about cork,they look good and are soft to walk on. Plus they where used back in the 50's. But I would never install one.

Basements are perfect for tile and area rugs you can remove and clean once and a while.


----------



## triptakers (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks guys - seems like the exact discussion we're having over here - but point taken, why risk damage, etc... I guess maybe pergo & area rugs will be our route then (I really hate tile, it's so hard & cold!  )

Thanks for helping with yet another decision!


----------



## JulieC (Jun 1, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend pergo for any area that might get wet.  At all.  It's no better than wood in this situation.  If money isn't an object, perhaps radiant floor heating?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 1, 2008)

Just tryin to help you save some headaches for later on.
The reason I recommend the tile and area rugs is for when things do get wet.
Anything organic based in a basement WILL deteriorate over time and cause issues in the future. 

That is why we moved out of caves....


----------



## triptakers (Jun 1, 2008)

No! You're just saying what my husband has been saying - but who listens to their husbands?  

Pergo's not organic, though, and the box even says it's good for basements....  so would it really be as "bad as wood"?  

Still looking for something softer than tile, but am a little low on good ideas... might start pushing for carpet...ahhh for the tootsies!


----------



## CyFree (Jun 2, 2008)

If you finally go for the carpet, I'd suggest that you install a good floor matting system underneath, (preferably a plastic one) that will keep water and vapors from soaking your carpet or it will also rot, but before it rots or get visibly moldy, it will smell... badly. 

(I tell you that from personal experience.)

There are though, some options that you might want to consider. Some companies offer flooring options that are specifically developed for basements.

If you search specifically for it over the internet you will find plenty. Some of them will even give you the look and warmth you are looking for, and none of the hassle in the long run.


----------



## JulieC (Jun 2, 2008)

I remembered something I looked into before.  We aren't ready to finish our basement yet, but there are these soft, foam mats used for exercise areas, kids play areas.  I did a quick Google and came up with this:

https://www.softtiles.com/content/view/28/39/

The price isn't bad, the colors are somewhat bright though, and my 4yo twins could probably install it.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 3, 2008)

triptakers said:


> No! You're just saying what my husband has been saying - but who listens to their husbands?
> 
> Pergo's not organic, though, and the box even says it's good for basements....  so would it really be as "bad as wood"?
> 
> Still looking for something softer than tile, but am a little low on good ideas... might start pushing for carpet...ahhh for the tootsies!



I would say pergo is WORSE than wood for a basement. It IS organic. Pergo is a picture of wood glued to a fiberboard substrate. That fiberboard will expand like a sponge if it gets wet and then fall apart when it dries. 

Tile will handle moisture.

Consider mitigating all moisture first. Once thats done you can use virtually any flooring. I prefer carpet with a good pad right on the concrete. Its relatively inexpensive, goes down fast, looks good and is warm under foot.


----------



## triptakers (Jun 4, 2008)

JulieC said:


> I remembered something I looked into before.  We aren't ready to finish our basement yet, but there are these soft, foam mats used for exercise areas, kids play areas.  I did a quick Google and came up with this:
> 
> https://www.softtiles.com/content/view/28/39/
> 
> The price isn't bad, the colors are somewhat bright though, and my 4yo twins could probably install it.




We have tiles based on that idea already, lol - alphabet tiles from the toy store - they are great, and actually cost less than the ones at that link. I'm about to Freecycle them now that my kids are bigger.
But I'm thinking more adult-y (in spite of my already professed affinity for slides, lol).
We don't have moisture issues at all... yeah, thinkin' carpeting!
Thanks!


----------

